# Which clinic to choose? Any advice much appreciated



## Seekingsolace1 (Jul 30, 2021)

Hi all,

I’m in need of some advice regarding which fertility clinic I should go to. It would just be my initial assessment and consultation. I have recently been diagnosed with PCOS and been ttc since 1.5 years. If anyone has had good or bad experiences with either of these please let me know.

Thames valley fertility
Kings fertility 
London women’s clinic (Cardiff and Bristol)

I’m looking for a female doctor so that I’m comfortable while discussing my issues and I’m willing to travel (if there’s a better doctor/clinic in Wales or Scotland though I’m based in Oxford/London area). The cost is also an important factor as I’ll be self funding but not compromising in quality of healthcare ofcourse. If anyone has any advice please do reply. 

Thanks lots.


----------

